# Spinning Exercises



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm a new spinner. I have a Schacht Ladybug. 

(Just in case anyone has missed me ranting and raving about learning to spin)

I am finding that I am getting caught up in one kind of spinning, and am not able to get my busy little brain around trying other things.

I was wondering if we could set up some spinning exercises, tutorials, mini-projects etc.

Was thinking maybe some of our more experienced spinners could post a sample photo, and directions, then guide me (us? Don't leave me hanging other newbies!) as I/we attempt to emulate it. 

Was thinking of things using easily attainable commercial roving/top, and also home prepared fiber (I only have wool and cotton).

Learn me, oh great masters! :gaptooth:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

an interesting proposition. 

There have been several that have taken and completed the "Master Spinner's" program via Old College in Canada(?) but I have not. Maybe they could chime in? Oh, experienced and titled ones? 

http://www.oldscollege.ca/continuing-education/fibre/master-spinner-program-/index

Personally, it seems to me, when we first are LEARNING to spin, we all spin some inconsistent, wild and crazy slubby over-twisted/under-twisted yarn. 

Once we get past that, and get to know our wheels and we begin to live in Zen-like harmony with our own spinning dynamics, we focus on spinning SKINNY and CONSISTENT YARN. When we get THAT "Mission Accomplished" - we invariably want to spin THICKER, softer yarns. :doh: . 

or fun and fancy and artsy yarns. :teehee:

So, a few questions - have you plied two ply? 

Have you plied three-ply? Four ply?

Can you Navajo ply? Can you Andean ply? 

If not, THESE are great exercises and will provide with many more kinds of yarn and "tools in your toolbox" that you may have guessed. 

(I highly recommend Judith McCuin MacKenzie's "Spinner's Toolbox" and "The Intentional Spinner" for great video tutorials. 


http://www.amazon.com/Spinners-Toolbox-Judith-MacKenzie/dp/1596684607/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1413215796&sr=1-1&keywords=spinner%27s+toolbox


http://www.amazon.com/The-Intentional-Spinner-DVD-Holistic/dp/1596683600


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

What you are proposing really sounds like fun! I'm in!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I have "The Intentional Spinner", will grab up the toolbox!

I have plied two. I also did 3-ply once for about 2 minutes. Have had no issues with plying thus far. Would love to do more. Also, would love to learn more about navajo and Andean!

I'm in the "skinny" and "technical" phase. I want to relax (which I can't apparently), but still want to spin fine... 

I would really cherish the opportunity to follow along with people I can ask questions to, like "hey I'm at step 4, but I am getting too much twist before my wheel takes it up. Which settings should I try to adjust, the brake? Which way?"

Yipee!!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Too much twist before the take up means you need to tighten the tension. It's the screw to the right side of the flyer - near the screw that tighens the flyer on to the mother. I generally have to tighten mine just a bit as the bobbin fills, especially when plying. 

I love your idea but I can barely spin, let alone spin and tape at the same time!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Have you ever attempted cable plying? This is one of my favorites. It makes a very strong yarn, a very round yarn and it's fun to do.

I like your idea too. So give us an example of what you want to learn? Do you want to learn to make "art yarn"? Or are you speaking the difference between a worsted and a woolen spun yarn?


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd do up a tutorial on how I do more than 4 plys and why if anybody is interested. I have done up to 10 ply and could do more. It is pretty easy (I know everybody says they can't but it is pretty easy and even a beginner can do it).


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Marchwind said:


> Have you ever attempted cable plying? This is one of my favorites. It makes a very strong yarn, a very round yarn and it's fun to do.


No, have not tried this yet! Would love to! 

Also, I am not experienced enough as a knitter/crochet-er/weaver to be imaginative with what I can use these atypical yarns for, I'll harass y'all for that too. 



Marchwind said:


> I like your idea too. So give us an example of what you want to learn? Do you want to learn to make "art yarn"? Or are you speaking the difference between a worsted and a woolen spun yarn?



Haha, short answer to this is "yes". I want to do it all! My worsted yarn is better than my woolen, and I have unintentionally made "art yarn", haha! Lots of slubs, thick n thins etc. 

In stock, to work with right now I have 10 pounds of black bfl fleece (med-low quality, second cuts and vm++), and about 2 lb of beautiful clean sparkly natural white bfl with a 3" staple (lamb fleece, low vm, no second cuts). I also have 3-4 oz of commercially prepared blended merino/tussah silk/camel/royal baby alpaca that I'm trying to spin up to make all my lady-people handspun scarves. 

I have (borrowed) 5 pitch combs and fine cards, my ladybug w 4 whorls, and 3 bobbins. Have a ball-winder.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

lambs.are.cute said:


> I'd do up a tutorial on how I do more than 4 plys and why if anybody is interested. I have done up to 10 ply and could do more. It is pretty easy (I know everybody says they can't but it is pretty easy and even a beginner can do it).



Yes! Please!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

You know, I'm planning on doing the master spinner program this fall/winter. Maybe you would want to join me in that? It seems you learn to do EVERYTHING in the master spinner program.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> You know, I'm planning on doing the master spinner program this fall/winter. Maybe you would want to join me in that? It seems you learn to do EVERYTHING in the master spinner program.



Yes! Omg YES! Haha. I'm off to google.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Some of the ladies here have done the master spinner program. There's a thread from about two years ago here on it.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

And then I look it up, and see the price, and maybe I'll just be doing my own thing that is like it. Sigh...

I thought it was basically a workbook and find your wool and go?


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

^^ That's what I had hoped to find. Alas I also found the cost and attendance requirements prohibitive. 

Maybe we can make one, and offer it to people (maybe for free online, and at cost in print form?)

I'm a designer by education, I have laid out a few textbooks, many newsletters and magazine publications. I also build websites...

I have a substantial server to host from, and the skill set to compile and present the information, just not the information to present... /rolleyes

Wanna do it? ((Grin!))


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

With all the other spinners here I'm sure we can come up with good material.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Here I put it in a new thread so it was easier to read. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/526366-how-i-ply.html


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I can't keep up with all the sites I am on, BUT...I will post pictures and some of the modules that I had to do for my Master Spinner program with Olds College, on my new FB page (Leaning Maple) Link below if I did it right. I will be starting Level 5 in July!!! Also, will start the Master Weavers 5 year program in November. Someone SHOOT ME NOW! 
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007440315117


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Jdog! 

How have you been? It is good to see you back here


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Good, busy, but good! I put one of the sections of homework on my FB page. I don't know how fast people are wanting to learn. Taking pictures of my workbook makes me remember all the work. I am SO glad I did it, but what a lot of work. I know if it were not for this program I would not be the spinner that I am today.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I posted a thanks on your page, but also wanted to thank you here. I would LOVE to do this program.


----------

